# Fabulon?



## NEhardwoodfloor (Feb 5, 2011)

I've seen you guys recommend fabulon.

I have never seen that finish. Comparable to mega.
What are it's benefits or shortcomings?

We pretty much Bona users unless it's gloss. Then last and last.

Once in a while we use basic coatings, but never seen or heard of Fabulon?


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

Fabulon?

Is this anything like Fabuloso?





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vIrWGP8mewo


----------



## pinwheel (Dec 7, 2009)

It's a real high grade oil poly. Not cheap, but extremely durable.. High voc #. Many states you can't buy it. I know it can't be sold in the gallons in IL, PA, I believe NY & I'm sure there's others where the environmentalists have gotten voc laws passed.


----------



## Jimmy Cabinet (Jan 22, 2010)

It is true indeed Fabulon can not be sold in some states. This product is as obsolete as Shellac. Why would you want to use this product with all the great low emission and water soluble products out there today?

I remember when I was a very young boy in the Northeast and we used that crap on cabinets and floors. Fabulon was state of the art high gloss durable finish in it's time. Only problem was the home had to be evacuated for 3 days after you applied it. And it still stunk an almost impossible smell to inhale after those 3 days. I wonder how many people got cancer to this exposure but never linked it??

Can you still get Tripps brand up there? Hard to find anymore but still my favorite. We use Deft brand clear semi gloss poly on our cabinets. It looks like milk but dries clear. No mess, easy clean up, no smell, and environmentally safe. You can apply the product while the homeowners are in the house. Yes there are hardwood floor versions of these products. I bet there are even more I don't know about.


----------



## NEhardwoodfloor (Feb 5, 2011)

So it's moisture cure type finish?

I see that they make a water base formula too.
We use woodline and can only get it in qrts.

As far as earth friendly we have good options in Vermont natural coatings and bio poly.


----------



## jamestrd (Oct 26, 2008)

no...its just a poly..in the old days i believe it had a wax base...

it was alwasy a ddifficult sand job..papers would gum like mad..
not like that anymore..but still a great finish..they were grandfathered on the VOC laws in NY..not sure in NJ...LnL was too..

it expensive for a poly..


----------



## pinwheel (Dec 7, 2009)

Jimmy Cabinet said:


> It is true indeed Fabulon can not be sold in some states. This product is as obsolete as Shellac. Why would you want to use this product with all the great low emission and water soluble products out there today?
> 
> I remember when I was a very young boy in the Northeast and we used that crap on cabinets and floors. Fabulon was state of the art high gloss durable finish in it's time. Only problem was the home had to be evacuated for 3 days after you applied it. And it still stunk an almost impossible smell to inhale after those 3 days. I wonder how many people got cancer to this exposure but never linked it??
> 
> Can you still get Tripps brand up there? Hard to find anymore but still my favorite. We use Deft brand clear semi gloss poly on our cabinets. It looks like milk but dries clear. No mess, easy clean up, no smell, and environmentally safe. You can apply the product while the homeowners are in the house. Yes there are hardwood floor versions of these products. I bet there are even more I don't know about.


Hey Jimmy, stick to cabinets, not floors, cause ya don't know what your talking about bud.:laughing:

The fabulon I use is a heavy duty oil based polyurethane, not the original fabulon. It poors outta the can thick as molasses & if ya don't cut it, you'll have a heck of a time pulling it with a lambswool.


----------

